# Using my turkey fryer for other stuff... like chicken??



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

Has anyone fried whole chickens or chicken thighs in their fryer? Do I use the same temps and cook times (350 degrees, 3.5 minutes/pound)?

I want to fry chicken thighs this weekend for my wife's birthday. Our fryer kit came with both a rack and a stainless steel basket. Will thighs stick togther if fried in the basket??

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My son has a special rack for his that holds three chickens at once, not sure where he got it. But before he got it, he used to fry one whole chicken in it. Yes, he uses the same temps/times for frying whole chickens as for turkeys. Not sure about the pieces, sorry. You might do a Google search or check the website of your brand of fryer and see if there's a FAQ (frequently asked questions) section.

When he first got his turkey fryer about seven years ago, everyone laughed and made fun, but now everyone brings over turkeys and chickens for him to fry for Thanksgiving, lol. This year he did 12 turkeys and 8 chickens!


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

do not use the same 3 min per pound time. you'll have to test a little probably more like 25 min. for a 3 lb. or so you still have a thick breast, to cook so the 3 min. per lb. will no longer work with a whole chicken, the bigger the chicken, like roaster fry longer, until you get the times for chickens figured out. ray


----------

